# نظام iso الى السيد صلاح الصاوي



## وسام النعيمي (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بكل مالديكم من معلومات فيما يخص صيانة الانابيب حسب النظام العالمي الiso وخطوات العمل واجراءات السلامة ان توفر لديكم المعلومة رجاءااا على وجهة السرعة .....
.....................من العراق ............................. اخوكم وسام النعيمي......................


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مايو 2010)

*Overview of process piping system maintance and repair*

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يحفظ اهلنا فى العراق من كل سوء
امين ​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مايو 2010)

*Piping Systems & Pipeline: ASME Code Simplified*






See the attached link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t49605.html
مع الشكر الى المهندس محب الله و رسوله


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مايو 2010)

*Piping maintenance*

see attached link
http://www.pipingdesign.com/maintenance.html


----------



## وسام النعيمي (12 مايو 2010)

الشكر الى الاخ العزيز صلاح الصاوي ........ومواضيعك دوما مفيدة وغنية بالمعلومات ..........ولذالك اطلبك بالذات ياستاذ .............اخوكم من العراق .....................وسام النعيمي .....................


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مايو 2010)

*Piping and Valves Fundamentals for the Water and Wastewater-Maintenance-Opera*




*Piping and Valves: Fundamentals for the Water and Wastewater Maintenance Operator*
Publisher: CRC | ISBN: 1587161028 | edition 2001 | PDF | 184 pages | 6,9 mb

This volume in the Fundamentals for the Water and Wastewater Main Operators series covers the basics of piping and valves in water and wastewater plants, including details on fittings, strainers, filters, traps and control systems. The book explains how pipes and valves are used to feed materials (e.g., chemicals) into influents and effluents and also siphon off unwanted liquid and gaseous byproduct. Also covered is how pipes are developed into systems and subsystems and coordinated into a plant-wide functioning unit.


*My Links*

uploading.com

depositfiles.com



​


----------

